# Carrot  Raisin  Salad



## Katherine (May 23, 2002)

TROPICAL CARROT RAISIN SALAD:


- 2 cups coarsely shredded carrot
- 1/4 cup plus 2 Tbs raisins
- 1 ( 8 oz) can crushed pineapple in juice, drained
- 1/4 cup vanilla yogurt
- 2 tbs mayonaisse
- 1 1/2 tsps creamy peanut butter
- 1/8 tsp ground cinnamon

Combine carrot,raisins,& pineapple in a medium bowl; toss well.
Combine yogurt & remaining ingredients in a small bowl; stir
well. Add to carrot mixture, stirring well. Cover & chill
throughly.


----------

